# "To Thunder His Arms" The Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps



## TN2IC (26 Jan 2006)

"To Thunder His Arms" The Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps, has anyone read it yet? Is it worth a good read for a Loggie like me?
Any thoughts on the book? 


 ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Feb 2007)

Know this is an old topic, but I would say go for it.  You can get it cheap from the Log Branch kit shop, $7.00 http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/Kitshop/kitsh_e.asp
The binding isn't the greatest, but it has some interesting information that you wont find elsewhere.

D


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2007)

I just order it from last pay. It is in the mail right now. I am looking forward to reading it. Should be in Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## 762gunner (5 Feb 2007)

Um, a correction on the title:  isn't it "To The Thunderer, His Arms"?


----------



## TN2IC (5 Feb 2007)

No...got the book in front of me. Good read so far. Worth the $5 at the kitshop. Just got it today. I am all happy now.


----------



## 762gunner (5 Feb 2007)

Oops, thanks for the info.  Think I'll dig out my pennies then.

     Cheers.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Oct 2007)

Finally read the book. I know, hook on phonics works for me. But still.

          The book I find was more focused on formations within the unit. It cover from the Boer War until the Log Branch came together. So there is a wide area cover. It covers logical problems with UK and Canada during both wars. Different units stood up for different reasons. Man power was a major issue. And it covers the supply issues between USA, UK and Canada. Oh, and I forgot that is does cover a tad of the RCEME deal. Not much, but the name pops up here and there.

        At times it felt like it was more... Col so-and-so was transfer to this unit. Then in 19-blah blah was this unit was renamed so-and-so. The reason for this unit to stand up was to count da-da-da-da...

       It didn't cover "war stories" as much as I was hoping. Didn't really do anything with truckers or other trades, but the Branch in general. If your intrested into learning about the past of the Log Branch,  then I say it is a good read. 

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Eowyn (1 Oct 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Didn't really do anything with truckers or other trades, but the Branch in general. If your interested into learning about the past of the Log Branch,  then I say it is a good read.



I wouldn't expect it to do anything with truckers or other trades, the RCOC is the predecessor of the Supply trades.  The Royal Canadian Army Service Corps precedes the truckers.

edit - to correct RCASC.


----------



## geo (1 Oct 2007)

Ordonance corp looked after the stores of all sorts
Service corp looked after transportation & cookery
Throw in the EME to fix everything mechanical.....   and you have the origins of the Service Battalions.


----------



## a78jumper (1 Oct 2007)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> I wouldn't expect it to do anything with truckers or other trades, the RCOC is the predecessor of the Supply trades.  The Royal Canadian Service Corps precedes the truckers.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Oct 2007)

Eowyn~That is correct. I never really knew until I got into the book.

Geo~ Your is pretty much bang on with that statement.

a78jumper ~ I am not sure what your typing. Or may be the site is messed up.


Anyways, I found the book did open my eyes up into more of Canadian history.


----------



## Dog Walker (6 Oct 2007)

Did the book contain any information about the actual ordnance? In other words was there any info about the types or numbers of weapons or ammo in use, or technical specs. for Second World War ordnance?


----------



## TN2IC (6 Oct 2007)

It was more of problem solving about some ordnance issues. 
ie Ross to Enfield rifle change. Or where did the ammo go after the end of WW2?

An intresting part was the reissue of recaptured ammo. Example would be recaptured 25 Pounder ammo in France. And how there was a special subunit appointed to inspect it and reissue it to Allied troops. 

Nothing really much on specs of certain ammo.


----------

